# Where to buy 5 Finger Cigar Bags?



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking to purchase some 5 finger cigar bags for bombs/pifs/maw's etc. Was wondering if anybody had a good source to purchase from?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

check out member RonC, he sells them in his store online.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I ran across his site but only saw the 6 finger ones


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

First I apologize for posting the site you already know about but I asked the same question and Kevin (Kapathy) provided me with this piece of advice- Do a baggie split with some other guys.

PS: I've only seen the 6 finger baggies.
Cigar Bags - Cigar Solutions, Inc


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Well sounds like the 6 finger bags are the only ones available. Thanks guys


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

How many do you need? I might have a few laying aroung.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> How many do you need? I might have a few laying aroung.


Put up a WTB thread, I'd like to get 50-100 if I could. Thanks


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Jason

You will most likely find 6 finger bags. The reason for this is the company that makes/made 5 finger bags put a patent on it and was charging an arm and a leg. So, other companies made 6 finger bags and charge less.


That being said, I can send a handful to you on Friday if you want. I have maybe 30 I can spare.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> How many do you need? I might have a few laying aroung.


And I'm sure they will be empty when you send them, Matt. :mischief:


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Matt or Allen I'd gladly take a few if you can spare. Let me know how much I owe you. Thanks


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nobody sends only 5 cigars at a time anymore anyway.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

On a serious note, don't worry about it. I have a bunch just hanging in a draw so I'll get them to you probably tomorrow.


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Willing to split a smaller order with someone if anyone is interested.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

m00chness said:


> On a serious note, don't worry about it. I have a bunch just hanging in a draw so I'll get them to you probably tomorrow.


Do you except Monopoly Money? Lol

That would be great! I really appreciate it!


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

To get you started - 0311 3260 0001 4174 9633


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

m00chness said:


> To get you started - 0311 3260 0001 4174 9633


Received! Thanks Allen! Put up a new thread with some pics here


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm down for a group buy if anyone wants to start one, or I can.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> I'm down for a group buy if anyone wants to start one, or I can.


I'm in


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I'm down for a group buy if anyone wants to start one, or I can.


Im in. I dont need a ton of them but will do whatever you guys need.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I message three companies regarding the 5 finger bags... Come on China!! lol


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Here is where I, as well as several others go

6 Finger Cigar Bag - 100 Pack - Cigar Solutions, Inc


----------

